# Personal comparison - R32 GTR 400bhp vs. 350bhp(ish) RX7 FD



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Got my new toy - RX7 - just posted a little comparison on FDUK and will post here too.

Must list the modifications first (and working being carried out), not all of these are completed yet as we are waiting for parts.

94 R2 – 29,000 miles.

Apexi AVC-R (not yet fitted)
Apexi RSM (not yet fitted
Apexi Fuel pump, (on order)
4 new Goodyear f1 tyres,
Alpine 15" type R subwoofer,
Cusco front strut brace,
850CC primary injectors, (on order)
Alpine 900w subwoofer,
Alpine MP3 head unit (CDA 9813R I think),
New NGK spark plugs,
New thermostat, (on order)
New water pump, (on order)
Magnecor leads,
B&M Kew Volt spark amplifier,
Uprated radiator - 100% bigger than standard unit. (on order)
Twin or triple plate clutch, very sharp bite,
Blitz front mount intercooler (6" deep)
HKS RS induction kit,
Alloy intercooler and induction piping,
Enormous exhaust rear section (about 5,1/4 inch exit) (VERY VERY LOUD)
Lowered suspension.
17" Enkei wheels,
Brand New Goodyear f1 tyres,
4 point Willans harness,
MOMO 280mm steering wheel, (on order)
Greddy gauges x3, 1x boost on top of dash and 1x oil pressure, 1x oil temp on pillar mount.
Remote oil filter (not sure if this is standard or not)
Apexi Power FC & commander 
Uprated brake pads all around,
SARD atmosphere dump valve,
Cat removal pipe (not yet fitted).
Le mans style rear wing.

Mods I am considering;

Water injection,
Uprated Apexi front brake rotors.

So it’s a long list and a very special car!

This is going to be a rough comparison to a 400bhp R32 GTR. Remember I haven’t really driven the RX7 enough to make a really final judgement (done a couple of hundred miles now), but I thought you would be interested to hear a comparison.

(After driving both cars back to back)

RX7 Drives beautifully, boost set at about 0.85bar. (0.85 on primary turbo 0.8 on secondary to be safe)

Okay low end response is fantastic, turbo lag seems non existent, she boasts masses of torque in the mid range but power tails off slightly towards the redline. Response is much better than the RX7, however GTR has much more grunt at high revs. Where you would be changing down a gear in the GTR, this wouldn’t be as necessary in the fd.

Gearbox seems okay, not a Honda box though, a little notchy just like a GTR’s however throw is slightly longer in the RX7 I think. With a bit of racing purple gear oil the gearchange should be transformed.

Clutch bite is very harsh but still just about useable in traffic.

Steering seems quick and is nice and heavy, feels a little like a bigger MX5 although I am being cautious right now as I am not used to the car. Steering is definitely sharper on the GTR, probably due to the HICAS rear wheel steering although you can hardly call the steering vague on the RX7 – it is excellent. Feedback seems superb from the steering wheel on the RX7, every bit as good as the GTR. 

Brakes on the RX7 are not as good as I was expecting, since owning an Integra type R, brakes on performance cars have not seemed brilliantly up to scratch. Pedal feel is not brilliant, but it seems to stop relatively well. R32 GTR standard brakes are definitely worst but not by a huge margin I would say.

Looks, well again down to opinion, I would say the RX7 is immensely beautiful, one of the prettiest cars ever made, definitely a better looker than the GTR, although the GTR has a no nonsense brutal look about it you cannot argue with.
On the way home last night EVERYONE was looking at the car (it is very very noisey) this is great, never happened in the GTR although people would occasionally come up to me and ask to shake my hand for owning a GTR and people that know what it is always look! I was laughing so much as everyone was looking/pointing at the car etc. One bloke who was walking along just stopped and looked at the car, his jaw was almost on the ground!!

Sound wise the RX7 is loud – VERY LOUD. Another attention grabber, one of the best sounding beasts ever, popping and banging on overrun - just awesome.
GTR sounds like a truck at low revs as the fan has a viscous coupling but at higher revs it sounds AMAZING like a Le mans car.

Practicality on the RX7 – it has none – no space, hardly any room for luggage and shocking fuel consumption. (but who cares)
GTR is surprisingly practical, 4 seats (size of rear seats not bad), big boot, low running costs for such a fast car.

Build quality & reliability – build seems good on the RX7 – not perfect and not as ridiculously sturdy as the big Datsun but seems to be well put together. Reliability on the rotary will never be as good on the rotary as the RB26 DETT in the skyline as most know its an amazingly over engineered engine.

To conclude – both awesome cars, the RX7 is more exciting and seat of your pants and just such a beauty but the R32 GTR is probably one of the best all around sports cars in the world.

If I had to score these cars then this is how I will score them (remember just my opinion and I have not pushed the limits of either car)

R32 GTR - 395bhp Vs. RX7 R2 stage one mods

All scores out of 10

Performance: GTR: 9 – RX7:9
Response: GTR: 6 – RX7: 9 
Steering feel / road feel : GTR: 9 – RX7: 8
Brakes: GTR: 5 – RX7: 7
Sound: GTR: 8 – RX7: 10
Looks: GTR: 8.5 – RX7: 10
Practicality/ costs:  GTR: 6 – RX7: 2
Build/Reliaility: GTR: 10 – RX7: 6

Overall score: GTR: 61.5/80 – RX7: 61.0/80 

My overall car score (not an average) GTR: 9/10 – RX7: 9/10

Both very equal in the end although they excel in different aspects. I love both cars and if I had to chose between them??? I couldn’t both equally fantastic but totally different cars.

I am now an RX7 nut!

This RX7 is going to be our demo car, will keep you posted with pictures and details but this VERY loud (in all respects) car should be at the TRAX show in September.

Cheers, Anthony.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Congrats on the new rx Anthony mate. Do you have any photo's to share ??

Your plans and future mods sound very exciting looking forward to seeing her at Trax etc...

Your comparison is spot on... Both GTR & FD really are fantastic machines, and a true reflection of what the Japanese are capable of.

FD's really do seem to be one of the Jap performance cars of the moment.. its no surprise seeing new FD importers, tuners, magazine features and projects poping up all the time...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Ben, I have posted some photos before but they DO NOT do the car justice. I will be posting some once the project is complete, but only then. 

Anthony.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

My 2 fave cars ever u talking about!

Agree with the noise of an Rx7, almost nothing sounds as crazy as a tuned Rx7, foot down, over run, idle, they mad.

And the looks... :smokin:


----------

